# Help name our newest member



## NitroBoy (Sep 5, 2008)

We adopted a little boxer mix girl and cant decide on a name!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Congratulations, she is adorable!

Also, thank you for organizing this email so nicely to make it easy!

I LOVE your list, so voting was not easy! I think any name (except for Ranger which I don't like for her) would fit her very well!

Tanya


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

She is a cutie! 

The names you have picked are all good ones! Personally I like strong names for large dogs. (btw: Nitro is an awesome name!) So even though she is a girl I think Ranger is a fitting name! It sounds great with Nitro









Good Luck with your new pup - Lots of pictures are a must, we love all dogs!


----------



## NitroBoy (Sep 5, 2008)

Thank you... it took me a few minutes to figure out how to make the poll!
I agree on Ranger, I really like the name but I think it would fit a shepherd better so I'll save it for our future shepherd!

We really liked Miley but everyone has been saying we know where you got that name from- but I am neither an 8 year old girl or have an 8 year old child!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh no! 3 way tie! 

I voted for Bailey. Like Miley too for her. But it makes me think of that Cyrus girl!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I was torn between Miley and Bailey, I picked Bailey but she sort of looked like a Miley to me, ony because when I think of Miley I think of smiles for some reason and she is sooooo cute it made me smile! ha ha...


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I picked Sierra. To me it sounds like a "strong" name but it also SOUNDS like a "girl" name. 

To me Ranger sounds like it is definately a male name.

Bailey is WAY too common for me and Miley is getting that way too.

I know Cocker Spaniel named Layla.

Congrats on your new baby girl.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Love Miley for her, as soon as I read the names, Miley just looked right. I loved Layla, too, but I think Miley fits the best. Congrats on the new pup! Would love to see more pics!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Miley if she sings good...


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Liking Miley! Seems to suit her!


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

She's a cutie.

Another vote for Miley!


----------



## NitroBoy (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone! We decided on Miley, which was our first choice! We introduced her to our GSD Nitro yesterday and he is so sweet and gentle with her, he allows her to bite and tug on him everywhere. It is nice to see! I'll have to get some good photos of them together.


----------

